# plan geestcape



## sinnesael jean claude (Oct 17, 2005)

i research a plan for built a model ship of GEESTCAPE of 1966 of geest lines

merci

jean claude sinnesael


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Jean Claude,

I have moved your request from 'Ship Research' into 'Model Ships' - hopefully some of your fellow modelmakers will spot it here and be able to assist you. (Thumb)


----------

